# how often do you clean



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Zeva collects some ear wax I guess it is in the ripples and bumps in her ears. How often is this normal and what is the best way to clean it out. It's not a lot, but it makes me sick to the stomach to try and clean it. I think this stems from Lady having so many ear infections and the stench that came from them. She was a soft eared and I think she had allergies that we didn't know about. 

Zeva's ears are so big, you can't miss them. 

They are also a little bit pink. What is the normal color? I saw a thread hear from someone's dog that had a reaction to food and the ears got red. 

Sadie had erect ears but she's been gone so long, I don't remember... They weren't this big but she was full grown. 

Zeva really doesn't like me messing w/ them.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I clean my dogs ears like once a week. He is always in the dirt & sand. I can see it collect in his ears & feel it!
I just use a peice of toliet paper & my finger as to not hurt his ears.
Kilos ears are like ummm flesh colored?? LOL
They are not pink and have never been. I think it depends on the dog!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Here she is in all her huge ear glory. See, kinda pink... I remember Sadie's being more fleshy colored too...


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I use cotton pads made for cleaning guns. I just wrap it on my finger and wipe.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Eeee!!!! Big cutie ears!!


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

I clean when needed. I use the liquid stuff, costs like $4-5 and just squirt a little in, gently massage outside of ear and let them shake it out. Deebos ears were sooo dirty and I didn't realize this. I bought the stuff, put a small amount in and it instantly got rid of everything!


----------

